# On n'a pas eu de cul



## jleroux

*On n'a pas eu de cul

*en general la expresión "avoir de cul"


----------



## pierrot_pampa

"Avoir du cul" significa "tener suerte", es muy coloquial.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Sólo añadir que la forma afirmativa es *avoir du cul*. 
La negativa, *ne pas avoir de cul*.

En España hablaríamos de "tener potra", por ejemplo. No sé cómo sería en México... ¿Nos lo dices? 

Te dejo aquí otro hilo con una expresión francesa equivalente:
avoir du bol

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## jleroux

Gracias, Pierrot y Gévi
Por acá hay una expresión curiosa que usan los chavos: "tener tanta suerte"
- Me le voy a lanzar a la Lupe, crees que me haga caso?
- Tendrás tanta suerte... (ni lo sueñes)
Avoir du cul es simplemente tener suerte


----------



## Gévy

Rebonjour Jleroux, 

Gracias a ti por darnos la versión mexicana. Es curioso, sí, esta antifrasis con el tanto.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## GURB

Hola
*Avoir du cul* appartient au registre familier et plutôt grossier contrairement à avoir du pot ou du bol. Dans un registre similaire, un peu plus vulgaire cependant, l'espagnol a: *tener la polla lisa*.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

GURB said:


> Dans un registre similaire, un peu plus vulgaire cependant, l'espagnol a: *tener la polla lisa*.


 
Humildemente, debo reconocer mi ignorancia: nunca jamás oí esta casta expresión para decir tener suerte.


----------



## Pinairun

GURB said:


> Hola
> *Avoir du cul* appartient au registre familier et plutôt grossier contrairement à avoir du pot ou du bol. Dans un registre similaire, un peu plus vulgaire cependant, l'espagnol a: *tener la polla lisa*.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Víctor Pérez said:


> Humildemente, debo reconocer mi ignorancia: nunca jamás oí esta casta expresión para decir tener suerte.


 
Yo tampoco. 

Pero me acaban de sugerir "*tener una* *suerte de cojones" *


----------



## GURB

Hola Víctor...y demás
¡Qué discusión más entretenida!
Ya lo sabéis los que me conocéis; siempre me justifico y cito mis fuentes. Pues, ¡para que se enteren los ignorantes!
*Tener la polla lisa*= tener buena suerte in Víctor León Diccionario del argot español (Alianza Editorial)
Expresión citada también por C.J. Cela (Premio Nobel por más señas) en su Diccionario secreto 2 (p.423)...y que era todo un experto en estos temas como pude comprobarlo _en vivo_ en mis ya lejanos años universitarios.
*Tener la polla  lisa*= ser afortunado.
_Enrique tiene la polla lisa. ¡Hay que ver el capital que levantó saliendo de la nada!_ Es admisible, si bien infrecuente, el cambio del sustantivo en la locución (picha, pija...).
Compárese con *pollalisa*.
Ser un pollalisa= ser afortunado. _Rafael es un pollalisa, todo le sale a pedir de boca._ En el año 1867 se publicó en Madrid la revista La polla Elisa, en cuyo título se juega con la ambivalencia del sustantivo etc... Por desgracia (eso lo digo yo) apareció un solo número y es registrado por Palau, Manual del librero hispanoamericano, t. XIII, Barcelona, 1961, con el n°230.643.
Seguro que Víctor se va a precipitar para consultarlo.
Esas son mis fuentes, pero si tuviera que dar un equivalente en francés sería más bien: _avoir le cul bordé de nouilles_ que simplemente _avoir du cul_.
Buen domingo
PD Sería una lástima que desapareciera tan dichosa y evocadora expresión,  cuento con vosotros, los nativos, para que que no se pierda o caiga en desuso.
Alors un conseil..._employez-la sans cesse et la réemployez_!


----------



## Avoenchanteur

Cette expression, très courante est franchement grossière y no tiene que confundirse con "tener suerte", elle est inconcevable dans un français châtié -, mais elle est courante chez les jeunes ou entre "hommes".

Mon cher Gurb, nous avons beaucoup de chance d'avoir une personne cultivé comme vous en ce forum -, un gros "coup de cul" en somme


----------



## saintest66

Avoenchanteur, _une personne cultivé_; n'oublie pas l'accord de l'adjectif, même si l'allusion à la cul-ture, (on parle souvent de France-cu pour France-culture) et au "coup de cul" est une belle trouvaille.
Salut


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Tampoco me suena la expresión citada por Gurb, y Cela desempolvó un montón de expresiones vulgares del baúl de los recuerdos, por lo que no es porque lo diga él que la expresión sea conocida o actual. Le gustaba chocar y provocar: en su caso, las groserías se convierten casi en cultismos. 

Pero estaba reflexionando ayer sobre el título de este hilo: ¿conservaríamos estas expresiones españolas en una frase negativa?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola, *Gurb*:

Te agradezco la valiosa información sobre la tan expresiva expresión *tener la polla lisa*. 
Tus fuentes son lo suficientemente fiables y conocidas como para confiar en ellas y no tener que ponerme yo también a investigarla. Eso sí, no creo que mucha gente la haya oído y barrunto que solo pertenece al repertorio _hiperseudoprogre_ de alguna deslenguada minoría, si es que, como expresión oral, ha sobrevivido. En todo caso, *Gurb*, te digo desde ya que no seré yo quién la resucite ni anime a nadie a que lo haga...
A los estudiantes de una y otra lengua les puedo decir que la expresión *avoir du cul* es ...tierna frente a la de *tener la polla lisa.* 

Con relación a las diversas expresiones equivalentes de *avoir du cul*, su análoga etimológica, no siempre aplicable, quizá sea *haber nacido con una flor en el culo*.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Gévy said:


> Pero estaba reflexionando ayer sobre el título de este hilo: ¿conservaríamos estas expresiones españolas en una frase negativa?


 
Tienes razón, *Gévy*. Si bien podemos decir de alguien que *tiene mucha potra*, a casi nadie se le ocurriría decir *no tiene potra *para decir que no tiene suerte. 

Aquí, *Gurb*, podría argumentar que qué diferencia hay entre tener mucha o tenerla lisa...


----------



## Nanon

Gévy said:


> Pero estaba reflexionando ayer sobre el título de este hilo: ¿conservaríamos estas expresiones españolas en una frase negativa?



De même qu'en français, on peut trouver "on a eu du cul / on n'a pas eu de cul", mais mettre à la forme négative "tu as le cul bordé de nouilles (même sens, expression marseillaise) ne marche pas !  "Tu n'as pas le cul bordé de nouilles", ça fait bizarre... et même "T'as pas le cul bordé de nouilles", pour garder le même registre, ça fait encore bizarre !



Víctor Pérez said:


> Con relación a las diversas expresiones equivalentes de *avoir du cul*, su análoga etimológica, no siempre aplicable, quizá sea *haber nacido con una flor en el culo*.



Lean esto :



> Né coiffé, avec une cuillère en argent dans la bouche (ou une fleur dans le cul comme on dit dans sa langue maternelle, ainsi qu'il le rappelle lui-même)...


----------



## blink05

Estoy lamentando sinceramente no ser español, para participar a la resucitación de una expresión tan bella.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Nanon,

Oui, tout à fait d'accord avec toi, mais on a quand même des expressions familières possibles en négation: On n'a pas eu de cul/bol/pot/veine.

Quand on doit les traduire en espagnol, on se trouve un peu bloqués vis-à-vis du registre. C'est ce que je voulais signaler et que j'aimerais trouver à résoudre. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Nanon

C'est bien ce que je te dis, Gévy : "on n'a pas eu de cul, de bol, de veine..." est possible, mais "on n'a pas eu le tafanari (*) comme la Porte d'Aix" est impossible ! Grammaticalement, est-ce à cause de l'article défini ? Est-ce à cause du complément ? Il faudrait faire une étude poussée mais je sens que l'analyse contrastive de ces culs peut nous mener très loin...

* "Le tafanari comme la Porte d'Aix", ça veut dire la même chose et c'est également marseillais. Le tafanari, c'est de l'argot que les non-Marseillais ne comprennent pas, mais ça reste un cul. Et la Porte d'Aix, c'est un arc de triomphe. Pas très utilisable, sauf pour traduire en marseillais !


----------



## Gévy

Là, Nanon, on entre dans la sphère du Français-Seulement. 

Ce que je cherche, c'est une éventuelle traduction de ces phrases négatives, qui soit populaire ou familière, en espagnol. Ce serait intéressant de la trouver ! 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## saintest66

D'origine roussillonnaise, je peux vous dire que "avoir un cul comme la porte d'Aix" est une expression très utilisée.
Étonnante, et finalement réconfortante, cette déferlante sur cette question.
Salut à tous


----------



## Nanon

Gévy, si tu cherches une expression utilisable à la forme affirmative et négative, ça restreint le champ des possibles...
La première expression qui vient à l'esprit est "mala pata", mais elle n'est pas à la forme négative et elle manque vraiment de "cul" !
Quant à l'espagnol d'Espagne, tu es mieux placée que moi...


----------



## GURB

Hola
¡Por fin, el humorismo ha vuelto a este foro!


> Aquí, *Gurb*, podría argumentar que qué diferencia hay entre tener mucha o tenerla lisa...


Ya lo sabes, sólo las "hembras" pueden argumentar al respeto así que no profundizaré en este tema.
Diré sin embargo que *etimológicamente* no hay gran diferencia entre *tener mucha potra* y *tenerla lisa*.
*Potra*  Es metonimía formal o eufemismo de varia e imprecisa procedencia. (potra; además de potranca, vale por hernia, suerte...)
Pija.
Otero Seco, Vocabulario español de la mala vida.
Un poco de poesía para terminar:
_Aquella noche corrí
el mejor de los caminos
montado en potra de nácar
sin rienda y sin estribos_ (García Lorca, La casada infiel).
¿Los hay con potra, no?


> a casi nadie se le ocurriría decir *no tiene potra *para decir que no tiene suerte.


A no ser que sea un eunuco.
Buen domingo


----------



## Avoenchanteur

Para hacer una sintesis, hoy los que no han paseado por aquí "n'ont pas eu de cul", pero acaso la proxima vez tendran la polla lisa .
NB: Mon cher Saintest66 j'abandonne donc définitivement l'idée d'être cultivé aunque me hubiera gustado de vez eb cuando


----------



## Pohana

Bonjour:

   En Venezuela usamos la expresión "_tener buena/mala leche_" para expresar _tener buena/mala suerte_; a pesar que _leche_ se refiere al liquido seminal, no son expresiones vulgares, pero si muy coloquiales.

À +
Pohana


----------



## blink05

En Chile tenemos "tener (mala) raja/cueva", que son términos alusivos a la parte cóncava del mismo.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas tardes.

Lo que me sorprende es que todavía no haya salido el *tener (o no tener)chorra . *


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Por los zarpazos que veo en el hilo, deduzco que, en mi ausencia, lo habéis pasado bastante bien... (¡no se os puede dejar solos!).



Gévy said:


> (répondant à *Nanon)*
> Oui, tout à fait d'accord avec toi, mais on a quand même des expressions familières possibles en négation: On n'a pas eu de cul/bol/pot/veine.
> Quand on doit les traduire en espagnol, on se trouve un peu bloqués vis-à-vis du registre.


Il me semble que certaines de ces expressions sont plus fréquentes que d'autres:
- les plus fréquentes : ne pas avoir de pot/ de veine
- les moins fréquentes : ne pas avoir du cul/ du bol 

En espagnol, quelques expressions pour dire que quelqu'un n'a pas de chance:

- tener mal fario
- tener mal vahío (andaluz por vahído)
- tener mala pata
- tener la negra


----------



## Gévy

Hola Víctor:

¿Dónde te habías metido mientras bailábamos? 

Había pensado en "tener la negra", pero es más fuerte, ¿no? ¿No es "avoir la guigne", que te persigue la mala suerte? "Ne pas avoir de cul" puede ser en una ocasión, sólo esa vez. No funciona en todos los contextos, pero sí si la falta de "cul" es sistemática.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En efecto, *tener la negra* es *avoir la guigne*, es decir, ser un gafe al que todo le sale mal y el que hace que todo le salga mal a los demás. Algo así como si le hubiese "mirado un tuerto".


----------

